# Pastor search announcement



## Nebrexan (Sep 26, 2012)

As a followup to this thread, Providence Presbyterian Church in Lubbock, TX has posted our announcement on the PCA's Ministry Opportunity Page. The announcement contains the contact information (I'm not a member of the Search Committee).


----------

